# Minecraft Server - C.a.T.H - 24/7 24 Slots [Tekkit] [Towny] [iConomy] [+More]



## Zuthilios (Jun 27, 2012)

*[MINECRAFT SERVER][TEKKIT] C.a.T.H - 24 SLOTS [NON-PROFIT - DONATIONS TO THE WWF][US]*






​Update 1/7/2012 14:50 GMT:
Server is back up!

C.A.T.H
MODEL No: 108.170.12.178:25607

(Please note this is not a fur only server but it would be fantastic to have some of you join us.)
First of all, you must be using Tekkit to be able to play! -http://www.technicpack.net/launcher/

ABOUT HER
Created only recently, CaTH welcomes you to join us on our new adventures together.

CaTH herself is operational almost 24/7 and runs on a 3.0.4 Tekkit interface. As she is new, she only has the capabilities to look after a small number of you. Therefore, space among us is scarce, although we hope to help bolster her capacity if all goes well.

Together, we will strive to provide you with a friendly, supportive and entertaining community. Although, you will have to prove your own worth to join our cause. If you Feel you are up to it, then what are you waiting for? Apply today!

UPGRADES
CaTH is incredibly malleable in her capabilities and thus supports a wide range of bio-metric upgrades to help you.


Core Protect
Towny
iConomy
Essentials
Dynmap
LWC

JOINING
In order to pass our standard background check please provide your;


ID
Age
What you hope to achieve with us.
Please note, your maturity and grammar may also be taken into account as many problems can arise simply from poor communication which we hope to avoid. If you have any outstanding conflicts from your previous employers we will check for them before your approval and although you will be notified of these, you will most likely not be accepted by CaTH.​
VISUAL AIDS






The Main Hub





Teleport Relay Hub





Traders Cove #1





Traders Cove #2





Wilderness Teleport Station





It's dangerous out there.

ADDITIONAL NOTES
Before you submit your application, please take note of the following messages.


To prevent simple exploits, energy condensers are banned.
We do not use Teamspeak, instead we prefer to use Skype as it is a lot more natural. If you wish to add or be added, just ask around but please provide your ID in the comments section of your request when adding others so people know who you are.
Our radios of choice are Groove Salad and Lush, provided by SomaFM -http://somafm.com/
A dynmap of CaTH can be found at - http://108.170.12.178:3176/
Our visual enhancement device of choice is Sphax PureBDCraft
If you have not played Tekkit before ask a mod if you can have a chat with them for some help, or alternatively read the wiki or follow direwolf20 on youtube who offers some great starter and advanced tutorials.

DONATIONS
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=U7GJGGPSUHEUN
How it works: I personally will pay a minimum of 75% of the server cost and the rest of the ammount for the month if no donations are made. Any donations made after the monthly target is met will go to a cash pool. Once this cash pool reaches 50USD we will hold a raffle, the more you donate the higher your chance of winning and our one winner will get to choose an animal of their choice to adopt from the WWF (World Wildlife Fund) and receive a gift for their adoption.
With this gift you will receive:


*Soft plush version of your adopted animal*
*9 1/2" x 7" x 11 1/2" reusable WWF gift bag*
*5" x 7" formal adoption certificate*
*5" x 7" full-color photo of your species*
*Species spotlight card, full of fascinating information about the animal*

This will be shipped free of charge and roughly 90% of the money for this purchase goes directly to helping your animal of choice and the WWF, how much of it is deducted depends on tax, darn government! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is no in game reward system for donations. You should take comfort in the thought that your donation is helping to protect some of the beautiful endangered animals across the world.

We hope you will take up the opportunity to help us in our cause. Thank you.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 27, 2012)

ID: Qwertyiop6781
Age: 22
What I hope to achieve: learn more about the world of Tekkit and make friends along the way. 

Did I do it right?


----------



## Zuthilios (Jun 27, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> ID: Qwertyiop6781
> 
> Did I do it right?



Yes, but you have a ban from, factions.avionmc.net registered on MCBans. I'm afraid I cant let you on without and explanation.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 27, 2012)

ID: meadow654
Age: 17
Since when do I achieve anything? :V


----------



## Zuthilios (Jun 27, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> ID: meadow654
> Since when do I achieve anything? :V



That's the spirit!

Background check all clear, welcome to CaTH. =)


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 27, 2012)

Zuthilios said:


> Yes, but you have a ban from, factions.avionmc.net registered on MCBans. I'm afraid I cant let you on without and explanation.



Abusive moderator was abusive :<. I called his joke lame and he banned me.


----------



## Zuthilios (Jun 27, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Abusive moderator was abusive :<. I called his joke lame and he banned me.



Can't find any follow up on the reason why you were banned so I'll take your word for it.

Welcome to CaTH.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 27, 2012)

Crafting is messed up, I cant craft anything that isn't a part of vanilla minecraft. :>


----------



## Zuthilios (Jun 27, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Crafting is messed up, I cant craft anything that isn't a part of vanilla minecraft. :>



It just requires a full restart as /reload will mess things up. Ill fix it as soon as I get to a comp.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 27, 2012)

Zuthilios said:


> Can't find any follow up on the reason why you were banned so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Welcome to CaTH.


Thanks. ETA on my Internal HDD file transfer is 5 days. See you then.
(My HDD burned out, so yeah)


----------



## Flay (Jul 2, 2012)

ID : tehflayz
Age : 20
What I would like to achieve... I suppose I'd like to meet some more furs that play minecraft as well as mess around with tekkit on a server.


----------



## Zuthilios (Jul 2, 2012)

Flay said:


> ID : tehflayz


Approved, welcome to CaTH.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 4, 2012)

Zuthilios said:


> Can't find any follow up on the reason why you were banned so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Welcome to CaTH.


Don't trust MCbans full force. Not only are the site owners using "dirty bans", but you can appear for something trivial such as an abusive admin going crazy.
http://w.tkte.ch/minecraft/mcbans


----------



## EmperorTaco (Jul 6, 2012)

ID: EmperorTaco
Age: 17
What I would like to achieve: I would like to learn about tekkit while also getting to socialize with other furries.


----------



## Zuthilios (Jul 6, 2012)

EmperorTaco said:


> ID: EmperorTaco



Approved, welcome to CaTH. =)


----------



## Zuthilios (Jul 6, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Don't trust MCbans full force. Not only are the site owners using "dirty bans", but you can appear for something trivial such as an abusive admin going crazy.
> http://w.tkte.ch/minecraft/mcbans



Also thanks for the heads up, that was a good read, though fortunately so far no one has been turned away by MC bans. I'm currently using http://whitelist.mcf.li which checks on MCBans MCBouncer Glizer and MineBans so usually if a serious one pops up, it pops up on multiple ones as well.


----------



## Sinnach (Jul 6, 2012)

ID: Crisiser
Age: 17
What you hope to achieve with us: Generally have fun, also to get to know community a little bit more.


----------



## sparta8888 (Jul 6, 2012)

ID: sparta88888
Age: 17
What you hope to achieve with us: Learn more about Tekkit and have fun on the way


----------



## Zuthilios (Jul 7, 2012)

Sinnach said:


> ID: Crisiser



Approved, welcome to CaTH.



sparta8888 said:


> ID: sparta88888
> Age: 17
> What you hope to achieve with us: Learn more about Tekkit and have fun on the way



3 Counts of Griefing, 2 with LB proof and 1 count of Homophobia and "client hacks nerd.nu/appeal" whatever that means.

Sorry, but it's a no.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 8, 2012)

Applied via PM. For a few reasons I'd rather not publicly disclose my MC name.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 9, 2012)

I was approved but i get a non-whitelisted error.


----------

